
Here’s the mathematical reason why it’s impossible for Trump to become President - coreyp_1
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/us-election-will-trump-clinton-win-electoral-college-swing-states-a7402351.html
======
coreyp_1
OP here. I'm actually surprised that you saw this post. It was flagged almost
immediately, and I didn't realize until now that it was un-flagged. It was
flagged long enough, I suppose, to bury it, though.

I posted it after the election had finished, and it was announced that Trump
won. I found it humorous and interesting that the "mathematically impossible"
outcome had happened. The only logical conclusion is that either numbers lie,
or the fundamental assumption (upon which the conclusion was based) was wrong.

------
sharemywin
is that the same math used for credit default swaps and CDOs?

